# [SOLVED] Slave wireless router?



## lucidoobe (Jun 24, 2008)

Is it possible to insert a Netgear wireless router b/g 108Mbs into a running 2008r2 network, making it a slave to allow wireless access?
At the moment the menu is only accessible thru 192.168.0.1, but I need to have it visible as a device subservient to 10.151.48.1? If this is possible, I can set it up to do a SSID broadcast for wireless access?


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: Slave wireless router?*

Moved your post here since this is a router issue not a microsoft issue.

Yes is the answer to your quesiton.

But are you clear on the security issues doing so will envolve?

Since you want this on your lan you have two possiblities

#1 disable its dhcp server and connect only by its lan port. your local dhcp server will supply ips. it will have no nat nor firewall capablity. it will be just a wireless switch on your network.

#2 you connect by its wan port to the network and enable remote access via wan in the 10.151.48.x network [best to give the wan interface a static ip]. This way wireless clients get a 192x ip and you have nat and whatever firewall is on the router will work.


----------



## lucidoobe (Jun 24, 2008)

*Re: Slave wireless router?*

Hi Wand3r3r,

I guess the security issues will be as good as I set up the wireless access password? It only has WPA2 at best, but the server has 2 firewalls.

However, it wil be better than what I have been running, with it inserted via a data cable to the network and having it's DHCP fighting with the server?

I'll give it a go.

thanx.:normal:


----------



## lucidoobe (Jun 24, 2008)

*Re: Slave wireless router?*

Hi Wand3r3r,

It is running OK now, but I see no wireless led showing, even though the router status says wireless port is enabled? The wireless led only shows quickly on the unit after I re-set it totally?

cheers.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: Slave wireless router?*

"the server has 2 firewalls."

that is never ever a good idea

perhaps the wireless led is dead. you would check if wireless is working by looking for wireless networks. Do you see yours?


----------



## lucidoobe (Jun 24, 2008)

*Re: Slave wireless router?*

No, the led comes up in orange briefly if I do a hardware re-set.

It used to work fine before broadcasting its wireless DHCP in the 192.168.0.x range, with the feed coming straight from the network lan cable. Then one day I got a straight network IP in the 10.151.48.x range, and I haven't been able to get a green wireless led display since. It's like the network sabotaged the Netgear "rogue" router and took it over? I was running another netgear router, in same fashion, in another part of the downstairs admin office, and the same thing happened. I have hardware re-set both Netgear routers, but a green led wireless never comes back?

2 firewalls in series is standard for Juniper as no.1 and sub as Untangle. They work perfect together by design.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: Slave wireless router?*

firewalls outside of the server are find. That is not what this statement says though "server has 2 firewalls". Statement should have read "network has two firewalls"

"It used to work fine before broadcasting its wireless DHCP in the 192.168.0.x range, with the feed coming straight from the network lan cable"

Statement makes no sense. If the wireless router is configured to do dhcp it has to connect via the wan cable not the lan cable to the network or nat can not work between the 192x and 10x networks.

You have two ways of configuring a wireless router

Option1: default setup. internet access connects by wan cable to router. Routers dhcp is enabled and provides ips to the connected wired and wireless clients. Uses nat.

Option2: glorified wireless switch. dhcp is off. router is only connected by a lan cable to the internet. dhcp flows thru the wireless router from the main dhcp server of the network. No nat takes place.

You can not do both at the same time which is what is sounds like you are doing.

So exactly how are you configured?


----------



## lucidoobe (Jun 24, 2008)

*Re: Slave wireless router?*

Hi Wand3r3r,
OK, my terminology is faulty sometimes. At the moment I am configured at your option 2. DHCP turned off, cat5 cable from the network inserted into a port to feed it network/server DHCP, NAT turned off, static ip given.

I did this with another Netgear wireless router which is 54Mbs. It is working and the wireless led is active green.

The previous unit (108Mbs) I did the same, but there is no active wireless led, and SSID is not broadcasting. Perhaps the wireless circuitry is fried. I have updated the firmware.


----------



## lucidoobe (Jun 24, 2008)

*Re: Slave wireless router?*

attaching 3 screenshots. Unable to connect with proper pw on any machine wirelessly?


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: Slave wireless router?*

client wireless support tkip or aes???

take wireless encryption off both ends
can they connect and get a ip address from main dhcp server?
your dhcp server in the 10.151.x.x network?


----------

